
A ‘Bright Light,’ Dimmed in the Shadows of Homelessness - dankohn1
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/03/nyregion/nyc-homeless-nakesha-mental-illness.html
======
dankohn1
'Ms. Dickinson, now a social worker, said that every day she walked by people
“who are going through trauma and adversity.”

“You never know — you never know anybody’s story,” she said.'

Now, thanks to this spectacular piece of journalism, we know the story of at
least one person who died on the streets on NYC.

